# My new acoustic video for Glasgow



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

We finally have a decent quality HD video on Youtube and Vimeo. Thought I'd share it on the forum. If you like acoustic singer/songwriter kind of stuff, I invite you to watch and listen to a tune from my latest cd. The song is called Glasgow.
It's a live take too.
TY

[video=youtube_share;ulsxg4VZKhY]http://youtu.be/ulsxg4VZKhY[/video]


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. I enjoyed your playing and singing very much. 
The lyrics are are very "real" and "down to earth" as they tell the story.
A soft voice over a soft tone.

It was special for me, as it got me thinking of the few days I spent in Glasgow.

Thanks again.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Damn. Everything about this is great. Your playing, your singing, the song, even the way the video was shot. All brilliant. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I really enjoyed that John, thanks for sharing.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

This is great! The use of nylon is refreshing for a change of pace. A great song to drive to work to.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Great song - nice guitar playing too. The only thing missing is an attempt at the true Scottish pronunciation: Glesga!

http://sco.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glesga


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

greco said:


> Thanks for posting this. I enjoyed your playing and singing very much.
> The lyrics are are very "real" and "down to earth" as they tell the story.
> A soft voice over a soft tone.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Dave.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

hardasmum said:


> Damn. Everything about this is great. Your playing, your singing, the song, even the way the video was shot. All brilliant. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you for watching. 

James


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

sulphur said:


> I really enjoyed that John, thanks for sharing.


Cheers!

James


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

elliottmoose said:


> This is great! The use of nylon is refreshing for a change of pace. A great song to drive to work to.


Thank you, much appreciated.

James


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Great song - nice guitar playing too. The only thing missing is an attempt at the true Scottish pronunciation: Glesga!
> 
> http://sco.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glesga


Aye son, dinnae get me started on 'aw that 


James


----------

